# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for July 2015

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Plant a mysterious seed and see what grows! _(RavenOfShadow)_
*Basic Task ii* - Find a 5-star restaurant and eat the food there. _(AnotherDreamer)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Clone yourself, and then do something to/with your clone. Bonus if you can get both perspectives at the same time. _(spellbee2)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Have a conversation with something inanimate that doesn't normally produce sound (no phones, stereos, etc.) Books, tables, bottles, and toilets are acceptable. _(ThreeCat)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Dive into a painting and explore a world made entirely of paint. _(Dreamer)_

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun... 

This month I won't be able to do the Bonus, sadly. since this is something I did already, but to inspire all of you, here is that awesome dream, where I had to dive into a painting (you can scroll to the Mona Lisa to read the portrait part)


*Spoiler* for _Carving pumpkins, playing made up instruments, fighting a dragon, visiting the zoo and finding Dreamer after several secret theaters_: 





07.10.2014Carving pumpkins, playing made up instruments, fighting a dragon, visiting the zoo and finding Dreamer after several secret theaters (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This is probably one of the longest lucids in my life (well, I cannot remember when I was a children, but as a grown up probably it is, plus I made so many challenges tonight that I can feel them vanishing from my memories, so I got into my PC, giving up my last hour to sleep to write this whole thing down. I have been through a minor dry spell of lucids and good recall as I had some very busy days. Yesyterday, Monday the 6th of October 2014 I had the day starting pretty bad, but it had a great ending and I felt today was gonna be a good day, so I wanted to start the day awesomely with a nice lucid. I woke up at 5am and I had memories of a dream (now, with this mega-dream is totally forgotten) and I felt too tired to write it down. I went to the bathroom and then it was very hard for me to fall back asleep (this is not normal, I usually fall asleep fast.) I layed on my back to meditate (since I could not sleep) and I ended up falling asleep. I believe this lucid might have lasted about 1h 30 minutes, as I woke up from it at 7am.

I do not even recall very well the non lucid part with this dream. I have vague memories of being with a friend, who was male and I believe we either were going to meditate or we were going to look for our wives. It was afternoon and it was sunny. We were in a park somewhere and we were about to go to an apartment and have a couple drinks, I believe until our wives met with us. As we were talking, I told him that I felt weird like if I was in a dream, like I did not feel awake. He started to laugh and I rose my hands.

I had six fingers on each hand and no thumbs. Where the thumb was supposed to be I had a very long finger (over than one feet long) and told him, "See! I am dreaming!" I right away started to fly away from him. The dream quality was very high and I realized I was in the suburbs of some town. It was day and the air felt very clean. There was not a single cloud on the sky and I felt happy to have broken the dry spell I had. I immediately recalled I needed to get the ToTM done and so I would collect my wings, and then, I planned to get as many dares as I could also, I wanted to break my record. 

I recalled the first one _opening a pumpkin and finding what was inside_ *(which ended up being one of the tasks)* so I saw a big house with a massive backyard (it was about 30 yards wide) and a lot of pumpkins (also pretty big.) So I floated and landed in the garden. I glided towards the pumpkins and pulled a carving knife out from my pocket (lucky me!) 







The pumpkin looked better than this, pretty much perfect and it was standing. As I approached it and carved the top of it, it was loaded with sour strips, different sour candy, some chewing gum and I believe I saw a mithrill vest from the lord of the rings. Even though I saw that, I felt that opening the pumpkin was good enough and wanted to get done other tasks _(I did not remember that trying on a costume was another ToTM.)_ I heard some voices approaching at me and I figured I could do another ToTM, which it was doing trick or treat to the people living in that house *(which ended up not being one of the ToTM.)* So, I glided silently behind one old woman that was looking where the noise came from and I roared like a vampire. I believe I might had even vamp teeth as she freaked out for a few seconds, but then I announced "Trick or treat!" as I landed again on the ground.  The lady started to laugh and to look at me with a smile and she started walking to her house. I followed her, now walking, to collect my treat. There was also an old man at the house asking what was going on.

As she collected the treats (some similar candies as I found inside the pumpkin earlier) I was able to spot a goblet sitting on an altar with two candles:







I figured it would have blood and I would accomplish _one of the Advanced tasks of the month _ *(which ended up being another basic task.)* I found funny that my dream put that inside this house and if I would not be lucid, I would find these old couple to be very weird, lol. So I just entered the house, and I believe that this old couple was outside, they were okay with me entering the house. I approached at the Goblet and looked inside. Yep, it was blood indeed and I found also some blood over the altar. I just took a sip and it tasted pretty much like blood taste. I did not feel any effects and I was glad about it, but since it was another ToTM I went ahead and celebrated I succeeded at it.

From here, I recalled that I needed to confront my greatest fear through summoning a boggart. I did not feel like doing this, for some reason I felt this could threaten my dream and provide premature awakening, so I passed on this. Since I felt I did accomplish already one advanced task, I was happy (_lucky me I completed the bonus, or I would be wearing only one pair of wings...)_ and I focused on the last ToTM. I recalled it was a bonus tasks to play a made up instrument that does not exist in waking life. I saw laying on the ground like a large semi-transparent stick, made out of plastic. I grabbed it and pretended it was a flute, but the noise it made it was like when you try to blow air through a stick! I figured that was way too lame for a bonus task and I could do better, so I went ahead to the old man and asking him, "Can you please show me an instrument that does not exist in waking life, please?" He smiled and said, sure thing!

He walked me towards the front deck of the house where he had a small portable kitchen. He turned on the fire and placed a brass bowl on the fire, filling it up with water. From here, he got some of these lab tubs and placed them inside the bowl.





_

_All the tubes were standing (despite they were placed in a bowl) and the tubes had different heights. Suddenly, after a small while, vapor started to come out from the tubes, but some tubes would release a denser vapor than others and all these had different tones of white and gray. The old man told me to start blowing through one of the handles on the brass bowl. I figured I would not burn myself. As I started blowing, I could hear some music, but it was a mix of the noises that a boat makes (just not as loud) plus the noise from a harmonica and then I believe from a bag pipe. It was some instrument alright, weird indeed but I was able to pull it off!!

I still had a huge quality of the dream, so I wanted to get some dares also and hit the jackpot. First of all, I wanted to get an easy one done, since I did it on the past, _so I went ahead and laid down in bed to WILD within a lucid dream in order to accomplish (_*Induce a dream within a dream, Inception style (Maxis)* ) As I laid down, I felt the dream fading fast, but I focused in just going into a deeper layer of a lucid dream, which I successfully did. I heard some nature sounds but I had no vision, so I demanded for vision. After a while, it came back successfully completing one dare. With this dare done, I recalled that I wanted to look for the blue room that I visited back in 2011 with Dreamer. (*Revisit the blue room where you first met me in your dream (early 2011.) Get me to show you how I draw portals with my finger, then jump through with me and see where it takes us! (Dreamer)* _)_ So I started to look for a way to do this, I noticed I was with my wife and she was acting like hypnotized, she was pretty much motionless and not talking. So I told her to wake up and give me some conversation. We were now in downtown, probably appeared there after from inducing a dream within a dream, so I started to look for a portal or maybe attempt to make one and see where it took me. I heard people crying and screaming and I saw a huge red dragon:







I also recalled that I had to defeat a dragon for one of the anyone lucid dares *(which ended up not being one neither)* so I glided to the dragon and landed in front of me. He appeared to call down for some reason. I had no clue how was I going to defeat the dragon, so I hopped I had kinetic powers in my dream. I just pointed at him with the palm of my hands and he crashed in another building, roaring in pain and falling to the ground. From there, I believe it either vanished or turned into ashes... some dragon that was... what a disappointment! 

I told my wife that the dragon was lame and that I wanted to visit the zoo (_Visit a zoo and describe the kinds of animals you come across. (That should be easy but I'm hoping you stumble across interesting or new species ~ NyxCC)_ I started to walk around downtown and got inside a shopping mall, as for some reason, I felt that I could find a zoo in there. The shopping mall was deserted and there were no people around. I saw a small white building that had a big panel on the top of it that was decorated like if it was a rainforest and I hopped for it to be a zoo. Tough luck, it was not. It was a pet food store that had the appearance of a zoo in order to attract customers. So big bum! 

I floated high as I figured I could see the zoo from the high and just fly to it. I found no zoo and I realize this whole downtown was just an island. I also saw that the waves were extremely strong, hitting the beaches entirely and creating small Tsunamis. I felt that something was very wrong with this island and felt I was loosing control of my dream. I saw the waves getting bigger until a massive wave covered my head to the point of seeing the light of the sun to vanish. A few seconds later, I saw all darkness and I could hear some noises of people, but did not see a thing. I also felt my body in bed and I knew I was on the verge of waking up. I started to focus on the dream itself and focus on the sound that people was making in order to anchor back in the dream. I then tried very hard to open my eyes, monitoring if the sounds vanished or got louder (waking vs going deeper in the dream) and I started to see day light, so I was happy as I was still dreaming. 

I was standing in the middle of the road and right behind me, there was a white bus, which was parked. I had a good feeling and I walked behind the bus to find this:



I was like, "Awesomeness." That tile wave ported me there. I entered the zoo and recalled I would have no problems at all since it was free _(__it is the Chicago one that is free, I mixed both)_ I saw some people monitoring the entrance and we needed to walk through a small machine with a ton of LED lights and a small monochrome screen. I could see a lot of data being stored in there, including my weight and psychic gifts. I figured that since it was free, we were going to get spammed big time on our e-mails at a later time. 

The zoo here was indoors and I found mainly lizards. But these lizards looked weird, as they were purple and they had several legs. I also noticed some hens walking around where other people was and I could spot feathers and poop on the floor. There were a lot of people selling stuff and trying to get my attention, but I just keep focusing on the zoo to finish my task properly. I also saw a sheep, but instead of its white fuzzy appearance, it had the skin of an elephant. What a twisted blend my mind was making. I felt that was good enough of a zoo visit (I am not a huge fan of zoos in waking life, but this dream was fun and worth it, thanks for the dare!) so I really wanted to get to meet dreamer and that would accomplish all my current personal dares also. 

I wanted to teleport but I was not successful, so I figured I would look for some aid to be able to do this. I started to look for the color blue, and to find a blue room. I found a somewhat blue room so I entered it hopping it would be the room. But it was not, it was a movie theater. They were showing a movie, I believe it was the Fantastic Four, but I did not get distracted. I heard a noise coming from one of the walls. On the walls, I could see different pictures, all art and I found a huge Mona Lisa:







But it was a bit distorted and the vividness of the paint was way more vivid than the real thing. I recalled this was another dare _(Jump inside a picture of your choice, what happens? (Hukif) )_ So I got excited as I was accomplishing another dare more. I just jump into it and hopped to find the blue world behind this paint. But instead, I have found another theater. I saw a small board that said, "A Secret Theater." I found that mysterious and funny. There were some people watching a different movie. I believe it was either a classic black and white movie or a documentary. But I did not want to focus on that so I kept exploring this room. 

On the same corner where the Mona Lisa was on the previous room I saw a small hole on the wall and like someone crossing it. You had to crawl to go through. I started to get more excited and I crossed this hole. I saw some stairs, but these were broken and it was impossible to cross, but since I was dreaming, I just glided through the stairs and walked through a door to reach... yes, you guessed, another theater... and another board that said, "An even more secret theater." There were also people inside, but the people here looked in pretty bad shape, like if they were sitting there for hours or even days, as they were dirty also. I was already getting tired of this theaters, but once again, I saw an even more tiny hole on the whole, and I somehow shrunk myself to go throught it. 

I got into a futuristic room, said room had like futuristic tubes that were elevators. I wondered what was going on and that I really wanted to find dreamer. I also found another board here that said, "Magic proof elevators." I was a bit worried that my dream control would not work here for some reason and I figured I could not go further. But a voice said, "You are in the elevator and you will be trapped here." I tried to break free without being successful and the voice announced me that I was going to be tossed in the huge can pools and I had to stay there. I saw four cans on the ground, but these cans were each like a 20 story building, they were massive as I could see hundreds of people swimming on each of them. 

Also, the entire room was blue, including the cans and there were blue crystals on the walls and there was a blue mist around. I was tossed in a can with only four-five people. I tried to fly away to look for dreamer but I was not able to do so. I felt bummed as I figured that on the can right in front of us, I would find her because it was loaded with people. While I was looking around, I heard a sweet voice saying, "Percy?" As I looked back, I realized it was *Dreamer* however, she did not look at all like she is on waking life, she had brown here, blue eyes and two pony tails. She also had very cheeky chicks and was smiling. She wore a brown and green swimsuit. She had a lot of curves and she approached at me. *Dreamer* told me, "I am glad you finally came." She looked into my eyes and hugged me, giving me a sweet kiss. I felt happy I finally accomplished this one, but my subconscious ended the task for me because *Dreamer* said, let's open a portal now. I figured it would not work as we were in a magic-proof place _(_my lucidity was fading fast_)_ *Dreamer* rose her hand and a small vortex appeared on the edge of the can we were swimming at:







She grabbed my hand and said, "Lets go together through it." As we traveled through it, I reached the crystal cave where I first met with her and she gave me another hug and said she was very happy. I started to look around the cave but suddenly, it became very bright until I woke up.




Have fun everybody!

----------


## Verre

> Have fun... 
> 
> This month I won't be able to do the Bonus, sadly. since this is something I did already, but to inspire all of you, here is that awesome dream, where I had to dive into a painting (you can scroll to the Mona Lisa to read the portrait part)



No reason you can't do it again! A different painting—not to mention a different dream—will surely give a completely fresh experience. If you want to raise the stakes, try it with an abstract painting!

----------


## spellbee2

> No reason you can't do it again! A different painting—not to mention a different dream—will surely give a completely fresh experience. If you want to raise the stakes, try it with an abstract painting!



Agreed. Different dreams are sure to bring about different results and experiences. I'd say give it another go!

As for the rest, a lot of good tasks this month. Cloning myself has been something I've wanted to do for a while now (hence why I suggested it), and I always love me some dream food - it's always fat free! If I'm feeling adventurous, I might give the bonus a shot. Especially if the painting in question is "Dogs Playing Poker".

----------


## Box77

I hope I find some surreal paintings gallery right on the corner. Definitively one painting won't be enough for me.

----------


## Icyice

These tasks look fum, particuliarly the advanced and bonus ones. Can't wait to have an intense philosophical argument with a rock.

----------


## SuckerPunch

I'm really into the mysterious seed and advanced task with the inanimate object. Can't wait to read some of those conversations....

I don't think I've ever talked to an object in my dreams before. I did get yelled at by a porcupine once and attacked by a filing cabnit but....eh... who hasn't?

Good luck everyone!

----------


## KestrelKat

I was really hoping for the planet task, but paintings are cool... maybe next month?

----------


## PercyLucid

> No reason you can't do it again! A different painting—not to mention a different dream—will surely give a completely fresh experience. If you want to raise the stakes, try it with an abstract painting!







> Agreed. Different dreams are sure to bring about different results and experiences. I'd say give it another go!
> 
> As for the rest, a lot of good tasks this month. Cloning myself has been something I've wanted to do for a while now (hence why I suggested it), and I always love me some dream food - it's always fat free! If I'm feeling adventurous, I might give the bonus a shot. Especially if the painting in question is "Dogs Playing Poker".



Thanks. I will sure give it another shot.





> I was really hoping for the planet task, but paintings are cool... maybe next month?



That one will start with a head start next month, make sure to vote it again so it is 2 votes already. If enough people vote it to be the most voted, it will happen!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I tried the advanced cloning task, but it seems I was having an off day with my dream control...
All of my attempts to summon myself failed: looking behind me, holding my hand behind my back, spinning, transforming another DC into me.
The closest I came was leaving my own body like a ghost, but I still felt partially shackled to my body so I couldn't fully turn around to see myself.
I gave up on that task and went flying instead, and ate some cotton candy clouds to console myself.  :drool: 
I thought about having a conversation with a cloud for the other advanced task, but I woke up before I could.

----------


## KestrelKat

Completed Basic I, Advanced I and Bonus tasks in an amazing night of lucidity!



*Spoiler* for _Bonus: Jump Into A Painting_: 



I was walking through an art museum, and saw Van Gogh's Starry Night.  I'd been planning on jumping into this painting, so I'm glad I saw it and got lucid after a quick RC.  I pretty much ran at the wall, expecting to get sucked into the painting, and jumped in.  Everything was in the texture of the painting, with lines and multi-colored.  I looked up and there were swirls moving around through the stars and moon. It was beautiful.  There was also a giant dildo in the sky, though.





*Spoiler* for _Basic i: Plant a Mysterious Seed_: 



Remembering the second task on my planned sequence, I rustled around in my pockets, expecting that what I pulled out would be an odd seed.  I found one shaped like those candies the soot sprites were eating in Spirited Away.  It was larger though, and had spots that started pink but were changing to blues and greens, all neon-ish.  I dug a small hole and planted it, and willed it to grow.  The result was petty interesting.  It grew a gay strip club. 

Woot woot!!





*Spoiler* for _Advanced i: Clone Yourself_: 



I knew the next thing I wanted to do was clone myself, so I looked into the window of the club at my reflection, and imagined there were two of me.  I remembered how this had worked in Zukin's dream.  My reflection kept morphing and did eventually show two of me... I looked next to me and there I was.  

I went with myself into the strip club, expecting to find the main men for my next task: Hercules and Dionysus.  It was very distracting in there but I had recited the order of things to do so many times before I fell asleep (STD but with C in it for clone lol) that I only stopped to watch the strippers for a little while, clone by my side.  I tried seeing through both of our eyes, but we were seeing the same things so I don't think that worked... I tried to get her to come with me to find the God of Wine and his competitor, but she wanted to stay with the strippers.  I left her there, and shortly after, in the back of the club, I saw two shirtless men (maybe they were workers there on their break).  I asked if they were Dionysus and Hercules, and they said they were.  I challenged them to a drinking battle, and Dionysus was like "Sweetie, I'm the God of Wine.  Bring it on."  He scooted over for me to sit in the booth with them.





The Full Dream

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun!!!

----------


## martakartus

Cloning myself sounds amusing but scary at the same time.... MUST TRY  ::D: 

I'm really into the tasks of this month!

----------


## FryingMan

Looks like a good month for TOTM, and now that I've broken my month-long dry spell I'll start work on incubating these...

----------


## Aristaeus

[Shrugs] I s'pose I'll do Basic 1 and Advanced 1, since they seem to be the harder ones. Perhaps if I get back into the habit of practising mine induction techniques, I'll have better success than I did last month.

----------


## imazu

OH my god, these ALL look fun!! Don't know whether I should do the Bonus first or start at the top and work my way down.. urgh!

----------


## SuckerPunch

This one doesn't count bc I wasn't lucid but seed task was on my mind bc I planted one and a zombie popped up attached to a plant lol. I said yikes no more planting those and I went to put it down and it got loose.

----------


## woblybil

I have had more than one conversation with the toilet  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

> This one doesn't count bc I wasn't lucid but seed task was on my mind bc I planted one and a zombie popped up attached to a plant lol. I said yikes no more planting those and I went to put it down and it got loose.



That reminds me of a short called,_"Randy the Vegetarian Zombie"_ (Short) Starring, voice actress Tara Strong.  ::D:

----------


## Box77

Two epic fails last night!!!

First one, got lucid while having a panoramic view of some buildings under construction which I wanted to take a photo and thought that being lucid was all the task to be done in spite of I saw myself wearing women clothes carrying a purse....

The second one, got lucid after a FA in my grand parents house, went down stairs using some doors on the floor until I remembered I've already done that task and thought that I must climb a raimbow in stead, thinking about it as it was a tree, but left that for another time because I was getting into dark closed places. Thought perhaps I could find a door out but irremediably woke up some minutes before the alarm wife, I mean clock, and couldn't get back for more that I was easily visualizing a strange seed on my hand...  ::whyme::

----------


## imazu

Had a memory fail last night, here it is for your entertainment~


*Spoiler* for _False TOTM: Card Trick_: 



I've just become lucid, not sure how, and I'm walking into a restaurant. Sadly, this does not remind me of the 5-star restaurant totm. For some reason I think that the totm is to perform a card trick on some DCs (guess I was remembering the magic show one from last month..). I walk through the front of the place, heading towards the back, and I see my friend J sitting alone at a round table. I am determined to stay lucid, so when she says hi I return it quickly and keep walking right on past. She has distracted me before. I reach the back of the room and there are many more DCs. The hum of conversation fills the air. 3 or 4 people are sitting around another round table laughing and playing cards. A very large deck of neat-looking cards are spread haphazardly in the middle of the table. I approach and stand to the right of the dealer, a red-headed character I'm not sure is male or female. He/she explains to the player across the table that the next card he/she deals will be an "anti-cabbage" or "no cabbage" card and that he should not worry. I decide that I'm gonna replace it with a cabbage card! Muahahahaaa.. So, the dealer shuffles a big chunk of the deck (most of it is still lying all over the table), holds it forward and prepares to hand the top card to the player. I hold up my two fingers in front of me as if I'm holding a card. I see nothing, but kind of feel something and have confidence that it will work. I quickly slide my invisible cabbage card under the dealer's fingers and watch as the player receives and looks at the card. His face registers shock and a bit of anger at the "lying" dealer. I laugh and run off. The front of the restaurant has become a grocery store and I'm navigating through the shelves. My lucidity and recall takes a downward turn and all I remember is someone is chasing me and I'm running away with a strange mix of excitement and fear.

----------


## Verre

Inadvertently got lucid last night and although I could barely remember anything about waking life, such as where or when I might have fallen asleep, luckily I was able to recall a couple of the new TOTMs, and completed Advanced Task i. Full dream here: Kissing Clones (DILD).

Cloning myself was unexpectedly easy, but then things got freaky!


*Spoiler* for _Clones_: 



I don't want to waste the dream wandering around aimlessly, so I pause and try to think of a task. What were those new TOTMs? Plant a seed? I want to do that one, but I'd rather save it for some time when I find myself outside. Hmm... there was the one about cloning. It might be tough, given my usual difficulties summoning DCs, but I figure it is worth a try. I notice a tall mirror in the room and decide to use my reflection as the basis for the clone. The reflection looks satisfyingly accurate, and I see that I am wearing a loose ankle-length white dress. My hair is down but held back from my face with a headband. I decide that the simplicity of my appearance will make it easier to create the clone, so I simplify it further by removing the headband. I consider trying to pull my reflection out of the mirror to serve as the clone, but reason that a clone is not the same thing as a reflection, so instead I focus on recreating a copy of myself in the same room. This goes surprisingly well. I turn and look expectantly to my right, and there she is!

I take my double's left hand in my right, and side by side we start walking together. I recall the TOTM instructed that we are supposed to perform some activity together, either cooperative or competitive. Walking is an activity, I suppose, but not very interesting one, so I suggest, "Let's skip!" Hand in hand we skip along for a few paces. Then we stop and look at each other. I am fascinated by the conviction that she really does look just like me. I should check, though... maybe she has a different idea of the situation.

"Who are you?" I inquire, watching closely to observe her response. She briefly considers the question.

"You're here," she replies, touching her fingers to the center of her chest.

I am touched and delighted by her confirmation of our bond, our shared identity. At the same time, I start to feel something unexpected. The longer I look at her, the more attractive I think she is... more attractive than I usually see myself. Is it strange to be attracted to your own double? Does this reflect on me in some way? Moved by growing desire, I ignore the psychological quandaries and step very close to her.

"Can I?" I ask suggestively, letting the question trail off.

"Like, sexually?" She seems to understand what I am hinting at, but wants confirmation.

At my nod she indicates that she is willing, so we embrace and start kissing one another. Our desire is mutually reinforcing, and things are heating up fast. At the same time, the clinical part of my mind is reasoning that this is very odd and unexpected, on both our parts, since I am not normally someone with a strong libido. But we all know how raunchy dreams can be! Still standing, my clone and I paw and grind against one another until I orgasm and wake up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Great tasks!

----------


## SuckerPunch

Epic dream verre! Well done

----------


## FryingMan

> Inadvertently got lucid last night and although I could barely remember anything about waking life, such as where or when I might have fallen asleep, luckily I was able to recall a couple of the new TOTMs, and completed Advanced Task i. Full dream here: Kissing Clones (DILD).
> 
> Cloning myself was unexpectedly easy, but then things got freaky!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Clones_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wooho, awesome!  Totally stole my thunder  ::hump::

----------


## KestrelKat

Verre, that dream may be even raunchier than mine was!  At least my clone was (I assume) still occupied by the strippers hahaha!

----------


## Gaea

Dones

Basic ii, Advanced i, and Bonus Tasks! All in 1 Dream! Still too lazy to write it in my DJ! Maybe I'll copy and paste it lol idk.

*Lucid Dream Starts Here (FILD)*

I jump off my dream bunk bed without any reality check because I always know whether it's a dream or not. I examine around my room, and yep something strange is outside the window. It was starting to feel creepy, so I created a portal to one of the places I created when I was advanced-visualizing. It's like a futuristic city with freeways that touch the sky, and people on hover boards. I didn't really experience the scenery, and just on right on task. I went to a 5-star restaurant, and asked a waiter to go in because I reserved a seat a while ago. I went in and I told him that the second person that is going to be here is still in the restroom. He took me to my seat, and there was a really nice dessert already on the table ( O-O Food! O-O ) He said, "If you want it, you will have to pay for it on your bill." I said okay and I got it. My clone came out of the restroom ( Yes! I'm taking my clone to a 5-star restaurant. ) and sat in front of me. We both had awesome sunglasses, and we ate... wait I ate most of the stuff we ordered. I decided to order something that I really wanted to eat in real life, and ordered it as a whole platter. ( <: ) I ordered a whole platter of Lion King sushi's, and ate most of them in a single gulp. It was amazing!!! Anyways, after we finished all our food, ( I had no idea what my clone ordered ) the final bill was $80.84, and I paid $100 and told the waiter to keep the change. I did that because me and my clone got some final business to do. That's right! We have to invade Mona Lisa's painting! Oh look! a convenient Mona Lisa painting hanging over on that side of the restaurant. How convenient. We both jumped into the painting, and the place inside was really small. Mona Lisa started to talk, and she didn't want us here. We decided to fill up the painting with abstract art instead of Mona Lisa, because she was being unwelcoming. The painting began to fill with these rectangular strips of white art, and more of it came from the side of the painting until all of Mona Lisa was fully covered. We came out and we high-fived each other. Then the dream went downhill since I had nothing to do again ;-;

----------


## SuckerPunch

*Basic task i and advanced task i* *Success!*

All my dreams lucid and non have been really short and weak the last 2 months but I still managed to get 2 tasks done in 2 different dreams last night. 

Seed task: I find myself in the living room of the tv show full house. I knew it was a dream. I vividly saw "Stephanie Tanner." I decided to leave and try the seed task. I walk out the front door and into their front yard which was pretty much just a small patch of grass. I took a little rake claw thing and dug a small hole. I dropped a seed in. Immediately a huge plant comes out of the ground....it's growing rapidly and out of control. At first it looks like a marijuana bud then forms into a corn stalk. It keeps growing and burts through the tanner family's home. It starts bursting and rains out popcorn everywhere. I wake up. Sounds cool but the visions were really weak.

Inanimate Object task: It's daytime and I'm in a cemetery alone. I know I'm deaming and once again the visions seem weak and disappointing. I walk around looking for an object to talk to. There is a patch of woods right next to the cemetery. I see a small old gravestone deep into the cemetery almost out into the woods. I think why not I'll just talk to that. I asked it why my dreams are so weak. There was a pause and it formed a cartoonish face and said I have no idea what you're talking about. It was a male voice. I asked another question, don't remember what. The ground around this old grave was warped bad and it was right next to a dip. Before it could answer my question it started to sink and fall over face first. It screamed "ahhhhh!" and hit the grass with a realistic thud sound. It never made another sound. I woke up and admittedly did laugh a little even though I was a kind of disappointed.

----------


## Verre

> Inanimate Object task: It's daytime and I'm in a cemetery alone. I know I'm deaming and once again the visions seem weak and disappointing. I walk around looking for an object to talk to. There is a patch of woods right next to the cemetery. I see a small old gravestone deep into the cemetery almost out into the woods. I think why not I'll just talk to that. I asked it why my dreams are so weak. There was a pause and it formed a cartoonish face and said I have no idea what you're talking about. It was a male voice. I asked another question, don't remember what. The ground around this old grave was warped bad and it was right next to a dip. Before it could answer my question it started to sink and fall over face first. It screamed "ahhhhh!" and hit the grass with a realistic thud sound. It never made another sound. I woke up and admittedly did laugh a little even though I was a kind of disappointed.



Very funny! I like the idea of talking to a gravestone... and it got its comeuppance for not being more helpful!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> *Spoiler* for _Bonus: Jump Into A Painting_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I was walking through an art museum, and saw Van Gogh's Starry Night.  I'd been planning on jumping into this painting, so I'm glad I saw it and got lucid after a quick RC.  I pretty much ran at the wall, expecting to get sucked into the painting, and jumped in.  Everything was in the texture of the painting, with lines and multi-colored.  I looked up and there were swirls moving around through the stars and moon. It was beautiful.  There was also a giant dildo in the sky, though.



LOL Kestrel, your patronus returns!  :Big laugh: 

I did the bonus and the advanced (inanimate object) tasks last night:
*DJ: The NeverEnding Painting*


*Spoiler* for _Bonus_: 



I looked behind me and saw a painting on the wall. It was an infinite painting within a painting, starting with a vivid blue sky above a green field, with some bushes and a person standing at an easel on the left-hand side. The same picture was painted on the easel, with a smaller copy of the painting on the left-hand side of that picture.
I jumped into the painting, but everything went black and I fell through the air.
(Later...)
I looked at the wall and saw the same painting as before, except it was a bit darker and more shadowy than the original. We jumped into it and descended from above the clouds. The colours were bright and vivid like the first picture, and the clouds were very defined. Dreamy was still wrapped around me, and I held his hands as we flew towards the field. When we got close to the ground, Dreamy held out our hands and made flapping motions to lift us higher in the sky.
I saw the easel with the painting-within-a-painting on it, so we flew into that to enter the next picture.
This world had the same bright colours, but everything was made of large square pixels like in Minecraft. The clouds still had a roundish appearance, with big cartoon bubble shapes. Dreamy and I remained attached and did some stunt flying.




*Spoiler* for _Advanced ii_: 



I remembered in my previous TotM attempt, I had thought about interacting with a cloud for the advanced TotM. We flew above the clouds and landed on top of one. I said "hello", and the cloud morphed into a luck dragon and said "hi" back. I asked what his name was and he told me it was Nick. We had a brief conversation, but Nick mostly responded with one-word answers. He seemed very kind and friendly though, and I hugged his neck as he flew us around.



I forgot about the world actually being made of paint, and I'd also love to chat with a completely inanimate object like the suggestions in the OP, so I might redo them later in the month if I feel like it.  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

Last night was kind of a blur lucid-wise, but I do remember getting the cloning task done. The whole dream's too hazy to put in a DJ entry, so I'll just put it all here.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced I_: 



I was in a Walmart. I was thinking about stuff to do in this lucid, when I remembered the cloning task. I tried to summon myself behind me, since I figured that'd be the easiest way to do it. While trying to summon myself, I looked up at the security camera monitor above the entrance doors. I could clearly see myself, but then a second me faded in right behind me. It looked more like me from 5-6 years ago when I had longer hair than I do now. I was surprised at this, and quickly turned around to see for myself, but he was gone. I turned back around to find him on my other side. He looked more like the present-day me now. I went to say something to him, but he just started dancing. He got really into it too, incorporating other customers passing by into his dance routine. I was a little embarrassed, so I started to walk away, but then remember that the task required me to do something with my clone. I sighed, realizing that this was going to look totally weird. I jumped into the mix and started dancing along with my clone. We took turns breakdancing in the middle of the foyer, with all the customers gathered around to watch. The employees finally came over to break the crowd up, so I took off running into the night, leaving my clone behind.




TL;DR Dream Clone Dance Party  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## woblybil

> Wooho, awesome!  Totally stole my thunder



There may be hope for her yet  ::yddd::

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I completed the Bonus Task and Basic Task i!  :smiley: 

I Have Super Powers!!! and the Pube Machines - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## SuckerPunch

> I completed the Bonus Task and Basic Task i! 
> 
> I Have Super Powers!!! and the Pube Machines - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Lol we should have a lucid DC jerk of the week or month contest. If we did, I would say your annoying dream guide definitely beat my rude gravestone.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats on all the successes guys! You're really knocking them out and it hasn't even been 1 week yet.

And special congrats to Jordathar for getting them after just being here a few days. Welcome to DV! *burp*

----------


## Vesterguard

Aaaand back to the old account. After some consulting with Gab he instructed me to re-post here and inform you all that I am now going to be using my old account. So in other words - Jordathar = Vesterguard.

Consulting on the Nuclear Power plant  picking up my new car  TotM

And just in case the posts by Jordathar will be deleted here is a description of my lucid time when I accomplished Basic I and Advanced II


*Spoiler* for _Tasks_: 



I start getting bored so I decide to jump on the bonnet of the cars parked making a neat little run/jumping course  and I am thoroughly satisfied with the sounds and feel of pressing down the metal as I jump. I start out with just common SUVs but I eventually land on a Porsche  which for some reason is covered in a fine layer of snow  and the car following that just before the massive hummer truck as a black Lamborghini, which stops me in my tracks as it is so low that I can't possibly get up on the truck  also I am quite surprised to see 2 such expensive cars parked next to each other as Denmark isn't a cheap place to buy a car. 

I move around and jump maybe 3-4 cars more before I think to myself This is something I would do if I were dreaming. So I look up and it all seems pretty normal, but I decide to do a reality check nonetheless. So I move my hands slightly to the sides and let myself hover above the rooftops of the cars. 

Realising I am lucid I start taking to the skys, which is a habitual thought and I quickly realise that I have more important stuff to do than goof around. So I let myself drop out of flight and land on the ground again and when I do I find myself on the side walk outside the wire mesh. 

I start walking up the side walk and start looking at my hands. The first basic task is my mission and I have already planned how this one is to unfold. I am somewhat excited though as I have never actually made something appear before my eyes. But I recall the visualisation of making a seed of light appear in my hand  a seed of love and light which I intend to plant in my chest and watch how it grows inside my body  while watching my hands  (It is fascinating to think that within the dream world a mental visualisation appears phenomenologically similar to how it would in the waking world, as a sort of translucent image appearing in a distinct mental space  which one could easily hypothesise being occupied by running the world simulation that is the dream)  To start out with not much is happening in my palm which is outstretched palms towards the sky. I see my fingers in a somewhat illuminated light and start focusing. Eventually I see a bright, but tiny dot of light in the middle of my palm and as I am watching it, it grows to the size of a water drop that is perfectly spherical. As I look at it it continues to grow and spikes and sparks start appearing around it leaving a distinct burning sensation in my hand as tiny specks of fire and ice are bombarding the surface of my skin. 

Soon a gust of wind appears and rips the seed from my hands and I panic and jumps after it. It lands in a corner where there is some grass, but I manage to find it rather quickly. I then go all the way into the corner to avoid getting disturbed by the wind again. I take a look at the seed, my hand still being illuminated by light that reminds me of dawn. There is no pain any longer and I think of the seed representing compassion and love, as I press it into my chest. I don't feel it entering and nothing abrupt happens. I turn my focus and visual capacity towards the inside of my body and I get a view of the inside of my shoulder, but not much more, and the bright lines of light I expected aren't really there. What is worse is as I am focusing my attention like this I sense the dream world destabilising  so I start focusing outwards. At this point the dream is gone, but I am armed with patience  I have experienced this before, I maintain my focus directed outwards  although I am also aware that it would be irritating only starting half of the TotM task and not see it to fruition (literally  :wink2: .   (In previous dreams over the years experiencing this sensation would normally have led me to feeling disappointed and accepting the disappearance of the dream. However in one of the first lucid experiences since Ayahuasca the same thing happened  the visuals faded and I was left with nothing but internal and auditory stimuli  but here I just decided to wait instead of waking up and soon after I was pulled back into the dream world, albeit in a different spot than when I left)

 I get flashes of a white rugged wall, it is plastered and I reach out to touch it and I sense it with my fingertips, but only very briefly. I start sensing the light of dawn characteristic of the dream world I was just in and I feel myself pulled back in. SWEET! I am back on the side walk and I decide to not focus more on the seed, I had already thought about the fact that it might take longer to grow than within a single dream  planting compassion and love in my own heart will still be an interesting theme to watch unfold over time. 

So I start walking up the side walk to find a tree. I am however conscious that I would prefer finding a tree surrounded by nature, but looking around and having no experience with teleportation or portals I think I will have to settle for one of the trees by the side of the road. 

I find a tree not far away, it is a very short tree and the trunk of it is very strange in that it narrows a lot towards the top, almost needle shaped. I place my hand on the tree and it feels chilly, not cold to the touch and I can feel the texture of the bark against my fingers, very authentic. I notice a curved line heading diagonally up from bottom left to top right on a point on the trunk. There is some dark green slime around the line and I wonder if the tree is forming a mouth. The slime should look unpleasant, but it doesn't  in fact it seems rather natural. I look away and at the tree again and the line has widened, though also thinned out a bit. The point is the changes to the line isn't gradual but jolty. 

I think I look at the tree a couple of times more watching the line change, but it still isn't speaking to me and as I am about to give up hope and look away I hear a deep bassy rumble emanating from the tree. 

You cannot, help me  even with your flatter and good intentions. 
Astonished I turn around and face it.
but I can help you it says. 
How? I ask as respectfully as I can muster, which isn't difficult as I feel very humble even towards this young tree standing amidst the concrete. 
We trees see things humans aren't equipped to see it continues. 
Amongst our roots we keep closed the gates of hell
Humans aren't prepared to see this  they would freak out  but we trees have watched this for ever. 
 (I have taken some artistic liberties with the sentences, for which I don't recall all of them exactly, though they were perfectly linguistic, which excited me  though the meaning of the words is represented exactly as they should be. I felt it more important to convey the intelligence, wisdom and almost all encompassing and physical presence of the tree's intentions directed at me)

 I thank the tree and wonder exactly how that is a help to me, not negating it  the message felt important to me, but I think I might not be able to fully grasp it yet.   (upon awakening I got the feeling that the tree was trying to help me with one of the TotY  visiting the underworld, though I am unsure if there isn't a deeper more personal/spiritual message enclosed within as well).  I take off into flight thinking I have done enough tasks for now, wanting to relax a little  after briefly considering doing the painting task, but giving up cause I don't feel like finding a painting at this point. However I then again think I might not have completed the basic seed task as I haven't seen anything grow yet  I quickly glance inside my body again, but don't really see anything  more a sort of translucent view of my shoulder again. And look outwards. The skies are tuning dark and I land on a rooftop covered with old roof platings. There is a lot of moss growing on the platings and I think it might be a good idea to conjure up more of aforementioned seeds so I start doing that.

The seeds seem more vigorous and self determined than before and start flying out of my hand spinning, when they have reached an appropriate size. I still feel the burns of the sparks and ice shards. One of the seeds actually jump up the slope of the roof and enter a crack between one of the platings under a ventilation hood.

I stop producing seeds and just look at the crack and wonder if there is enough soil and nutrients for the seed to grow. After a little while slowly a thin rolled up green leaf appears from under the crack and as I continue to observe the growth I see a sort of elongated cabbage shape take form along with branches with leaves growing out of the new little plant. It also starts forming a flower and end up looking like a mixture between an orchid and a cabbage. As I watch this unfold the dream starts fading and I wake up.

----------


## gab

Everything that I ate in a LD till now tasted good and as it should. And everything I drank did not. Lets see what THIS restaurant serves up. 

I'll enter a painting too. Once I teleported myself by squeezing into a postcard. Thinking of a painting I wanna enter.

----------


## lumiina

I posted my dream here: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-expe...eam-guide.html

I don't know if it counts though, because it was accidental before I saw the ToTM. I dreamed of my dream guide in the form if a white stuffed animal. He talked to me first, then I conversed with him (I don't remember the convo). At first I didn't trust him because he seemed to have his own agency, but then it dawned on me he was my dream guide. So I asked him if that was so and he said yes and jumped into my arms hugging me.

Does this count? I don't want to apply for the permissions group if it doesn't.

Going to work on the mysterious seed dream! Hey... maybe I can jump into a painting with my clone, find a seed, talk to the seed then plant it and see what grows before I adventure the painting with my clone! That's a little advanced fir me though... I'm going to shoot for the seed.

Edit:

Added dream journal: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lumi...husband-67851/
Added more details from my physical dream journal in combination with what I wrote in the post linked above.

I'm going to go ahead and submit my dream for the task of the month, but if it's rejected for being accidental I understand! I didn't mean to talk to an inanimate object. In fact, it talked to me, and I didn't know about the task of the month yet, so I really don't know if this counts.

----------


## Box77

> Does this count? I don't want to apply for the permissions group if it doesn't.



I don't know, on one hand it counts as a valid LD where you performed one of the tasks assigned for this month. On the other hand, the only difference that I find is that if you didn't know about it, you didn't manage to drive the dream towards a certain objective which in my view, is what counts the most for these kind of tasks. Why you don't give it another try, this time with more confidence and motivation to get more nuking results?  :Cheeky: 

I hope I can get something at least brain patting...

----------


## lumiina

> I don't know, on one hand it counts as a valid LD where you performed one of the tasks assigned for this month. On the other hand, the only difference that I find is that if you didn't know about it, you didn't manage to drive the dream towards a certain objective which in my view, is what counts the most for these kind of tasks. Why you don't give it another try, this time with more confidence and motivation to get more nuking results? 
> 
> I hope I can get something at least brain patting...



Yeah, I'm thinking it doesn't count because I didn't consciously think, "This is the dream goal," and go towards it, as that's the whole point of these. I'll go send a message to OpheliaBlue reject my application. I did write in my application too that it was accidental, since I didn't know about the task of the month yet.

Oh well! I was being over-excited, heh. What a coincidence though.

Edit: All taken care of! I straightened things out so I didn't get the award.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Completed Basic Task 1: Seed

i had 2 very short ld where i remembered the task but couldnt complete it because one time i get woke up by the girl next to me (-.-) and the second time i wanted to look up a place where i can place the seed on a computer.... and  got nonlucid xD

but tonight:

*Spoiler* for _Basic Task I_: 



Have a NLD where i get a FA because my alarm rings. i look at the watch and the minutes run way to fast. i am confused and look at my hand and pinch my nose. -->lucid. interestingly the fact that my roommate lies next to my in the bed is not the confusing part xD but i recognize he is wearing different glases. i am sure that i am dreaming so i go to the window which is tilt upsidedown. i open it and jump out. i hear again the alarm clock in the room and hope my roomate wont wake me up but i ignore it and keep going (you see, i was not 100% clearminded) i am barefeet and there is snow on the roof i jumped on. i jump further on the street and run across it. i have the feeling i realy need to hurry because every second i might get waken up. i try to fly but it dont work i try to run way faster but i slip because barefeet and wet street. so i keep running in normal speed and reach a street where on the right site is a little green area. i remember the task and start searching in my right pocket for the seeds. nope not there, i look in my left pocket and nope none. a elder guy on a bike drives in my direction and i ask him if he had some seeds? he dont understand me right and offers me a cigaret. i decline and finaly feel a small plastic bag in my left pocket. there are the seeds. brownish like weedseeds but 5 times that big. i start seeding them some i put deep in the ground some i just throw there and the elder guy helps me. he talks alot... like you need these and that and maybe you should to it that way blablabla. he lifts a material cardboard from a area on the soil and i throw some seeds under there too. i turn to him and he keeps talking and then i turn around and there are 2 bushes which werent there before but those are not my plants. i look behind them and the 2 first seeds i planted growth like waist-high. they look a little like basil plants with some purpleish acents. i say " grow faster grow faster" and i turn around again to him because i want them to growth way faster and higher and i think it works when i dont look (it seems that i expected more a Jack and the Beanstalk kind of plant  :wink2: ) i wake up for real because i hear the waterboiler in the kitchen. i kept still and not moving with my eyes closed but was to exited to DEILD so i write it down and fall asleep again for 30min before i had to stand up. i hoped to see a more mysterious and way bigger plant but what you gone do... still completed the task. YAY  ::D:

----------


## imazu

Did Basic I

I'm lucid with C and some random DCs, just having fun in some weird-looking building when suddenly my awareness spikes upward and I remember the seed task. I immediately start walking outside. I find myself on a strip of dirt and grass about two feet wide with tall chain-link fences on either side. I see a dandelion growing near my feet so I reach down and pinch off a piece of the middle of a bloom. I change this into a seed in between my fingers. I walk a few more steps, then plant it in the ground. I find more seeds in my hand so I plant them at different depths further along the path. I turn around at the end and look back where I planted everything. There's nothing coming up yet so I raise my hands up slowly and powerfully, willing, pulling the plants up out of the ground. Three scraggly bushes come up, two of which are green. The one I'd focused the most on, the one in the middle, is completely brown and dead and as I continue to pull up it comes right out of the ground and falls over. I frown and walk away.

Definitely not very exciting lol.. that's my subC's fault I guess

----------


## gab

Didn't do the tasks.

Got a WILD and few DEILDs tonight but didn't remember the goals. Happy though because I had such a long dry spell.

I think I need more detailed goal. So I was practicing entering a picture of some futuristic Mars colony, or some pretty meadow with grass and flowers. I still have to think what seed do I want to plant and what will grow. And where would the restaurant be and what we would eat. Details seem to help me remember and accomplish.

----------


## spellbee2

Basic I and Advanced II done. Also, my 50th lucid of the year.  :Party: 


*Spoiler* for _Basic I - Seed Task_: 



I was now the only person in the house, so I decided to do some tasks. Theres a plant in a pot next to me in the living room with a couple seeds on it. I go to grab one. _OUCH FREAKING HECK._ The seeds are incredibly sharp to the touch, almost like a large sand spur. I try to find a less sharp one on the plant to no avail. I just decide to pull a seed out of my pocket, and sure enough, I find a small orange-seed-looking seed. I plant it in this small corner of my living room that is made of dirt. I turn around and back again to find a small tree in its place. Its very short, but the trunk is very big around. A small stem with 3 leaves stuck out the top. I figured that was good enough.





*Spoiler* for _Advanced II - Inanimate Object Task_: 



I next wanted to talk to an inanimate object. I flew up to the attic for some reason, but had no luck talking to anything there. I tried a couple different objects around the house, but still nothing. I kind of forget what all happened next, but I ended up with a fairly heavy trash bag of something (I vaguely remember that it might have been the chopped down tree, but it could have been something worse like a body). I walked a bit out the front door and tossed the trash bag to this large tree with a face that was growing in my front yard. As it landed at the base of the tree, I shouted out at it.
Thanks, tree!
No problem, boss.




Full Dream.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You're awesome bee! And you still have half the year to go.

We need to get crazy on these totm suggestions. I'm talking some serious lucidspiration here!

----------


## SuckerPunch

I'm going to be really disappointed if I don't get to read an OpheliaBlue dream about talking to inanimate object this month. Pleeeease do this one.

----------


## Zyangur

I tried the Advanced 2, but I didn't get any responses.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced II - Talk to an inanimate object attempt_: 



I decided to try the have a conversation with an inanimate object task. I picked up a rock, and said very loudly, "Hello rock!". I sat there for a bit, but nothing happened, so I threw the rock in to the water and yelled, "See ya rock!" and climbed back up the cliffs. I noticed a small building and decided I would talk to that. I decided to try and be a little more casual and natural, like I was talking to a friend. I went up to the building and said, "Hey building, how's it going". I waited a little bit, and then the front started morphing. The two windows in the front turned in to eyes and a large dome thing spread out from the door. I noticed it looked a monkey face. I said, "What's up?" and moved a little closer. The dome that came out from the door lifted up in the air a bit and moved closer to me. It was like that game, Hungry Hungry Hippos, where you press the button thing and your hippos mouth lifts up and you have to try and eat the white marble things. I tried a couple more times to talk to it, and it did that motion every time. I gave up and walked away. I went behind the building, but as I was doing so, my dream faded.




Here's the full dj entry

----------


## bemistaken

The dry spell I'm in is beyond EPIC. I'm putting myself out there believing by doing this (along with everything else I do) I will get lucid. I have been trying to get into a painting for the longest so here is my chance...fingers are crossed!  :smiley:

----------


## Nightfeather

I attempted Basic ii:

*Spoiler* for _Basic ii_: 



I'm in a restaurant with people I'm supposed to know. We sit at a long table for ~20 people. I think of things that would be weird to do and realize that I could in fact do them because it is all a dream. I walk over to a woman with long dark hair and remember the restaurant TotM. How many stars does this restaurant have? I ask. Conveniently, she answers Five. I take a piece of bread and taste it. It's garlic buttered and tastes good, my sense of taste is strong and clear. The knowledge that I'm supposed to get a main dish pops into my head. I see an image of some stew with meat; the gravy doesn't really look tasty. While I wait for my food to be served, I continue to eat the garlic bread. I fade back into non-lucidity when my grandparents arrive and I greet them.




Well, this restaurant didn't really deserve it's 5 stars. I'll have another attempt for my wings. But next time I might just steal some food from someone else's plate - waiting for DCs seems to kill my lucidity.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I'm going to be really disappointed if I don't get to read an OpheliaBlue dream about talking to inanimate object this month. Pleeeease do this one.



Lol I will do my best.

----------


## FryingMan

In my long tradition of having tons of non-lucids about the tasks (elevators!  OMG, so many non-lucids!), last night I dreamed about super fancy expensive restaurants at the top of this mall I was walking through (I saw their pretentious, long names in hanging on signs from the ceiling).   I wondered if I could affort to eat there, then "remembered" I was on a business trip and could expense it (haha!).   I asked a gay maitre d' about how to get to them and if the restaurants at the top floor were all connected in one continuous level or if each corner tower had their own elevator.    The maitre d' said to make sure to try to get there 10 minutes before your reservation started (because the elevators could be slow if there was a large crowd using them).   Then I saw a square-meter-sized raw red steak sitting in an industrial press that was about to squish it.   Gotta love dreams.

p.s. did get lucid last night, but it was later, upon seeing a fish swimming around me in the water at the beach that looked like the green-glutton ghost from Ghostbusters.   Giant molars for teeth throughout the gaping mouth, sized like a basketball.  I kicked it away from me then nose pinched, haha!

----------


## bemistaken

I DID IT! YES! THANK YOU GOD! I was able to do something that I have been wanting to do forever. I went through a painting! I have been practicing doing well timed wbtb sessions for the last week. I recall meditating during my wbtb and after a few minutes I was able to get lucid. I have my wbtb session narrowed down to only 10 minutes because any longer than that I will not be able to go back to sleep. I was determined to do something important because I have been in an epic dry spell. What a way to break a dry spell! 


*Spoiler* for _ "The Old Streets of Italy"

_: 



I was going to go through a beautiful painting that I have hung in my bedroom. I brought this painting years ago and it displays the lovely streets of old Italy.  I was meditating on the couch in the den and I was two rooms away from my bedroom. I became lucid and got excited and found myself back in my body.  I was able to DEILD myself back out and I told myself to please try and fly straight to my bedroom because it has been awhile. It took me a couple of times but I made it to my bedroom.  I saw the painting on the wall and aimed straight for the center.  Instead of going through the painting I slammed into it.  I tried again...same thing...slammed straight into it.  Took a step (or floated) back and rubbed my hands together because the dream was beginning to deteriorate. I thought to myself I only have one more chance and I really focused on where I wanted to enter the painting and this time I went through the painting!  However, this is the tricky part about it (and I don't know if this counts by it ending up like this), I did not end up on the old streets of Italy. I ended up in some UPS type of warehouse with boxes everywhere.  When I went through the painting it was like I 'fell' into the warehouse on the other side.  

I decided that I didn't want to be in that spooky dark warehouse and did a superman pose and shot straight up into the air and pass a beautiful full moon.  After I flew past the moon I ended up in a room where me and my sister use to sleep when we were young and she was talking in her sleep.  She had said something about Pennsylvania Ave. and then I woke up.




If it doesn't count, it's ok because I'm just proud that I was able to tackle the Bonus Task.  

Always humble and always thankful.  One Love.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

So it's like you phased through the painting and the wall behind it, and ended up somewhere else. That always happens to me with mirrors.

You deserve advanced wings for that at least, because phasing ain't easy for everybody. Congrats!

----------


## Xanous

> I DID IT! YES! THANK YOU GOD! I was able to do something that I have been wanting to do forever. I went through a painting! I have been practicing doing well timed wbtb sessions for the last week. I recall meditating during my wbtb and after a few minutes I was able to get lucid. I have my wbtb session narrowed down to only 10 minutes because any longer than that I will not be able to go back to sleep. I was determined to do something important because I have been in an epic dry spell. What a way to break a dry spell!



Yep that phasing can be tricky. It's takes a certain knack that I don't always have. Great job and congrats! It looks like your found a good length of WBTB I'm a little jealous of your 10 min being so effective.  ::D:  Anyway, I'm super excited because I know how much you've been wanting this.  :Rock out:

----------


## bemistaken

> Yep that phasing can be tricky. It's takes a certain knack that I don't always have. Great job and congrats! It looks like your found a good length of WBTB I'm a little jealous of your 10 min being so effective.  Anyway, I'm super excited because I know how much you've been wanting this.



Thanks Dream Buddy, couldn't do it without your constant encouragement!  :smiley:

----------


## Aristaeus

I have successfully fulfilled the first basic task. Will definitely try out Advanced 1 and Bonus Task if the opportunity arises. I have copy/pasted the log entry below.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 16.JUL.2015

The first thing I remember is becoming lucid in the middle of a desert. I was surrounded by a square of towering walls of clay. The sun shone brightly overhead.

Knowing I didn't have much time left, I found a cubical seed and buried it in the dry dirt. Not a moment later, a leafless, skyscraper-sized tree burst from the ground. Near the base of the tree was a rectangular opening. With mine Wings of the Heart, I flew into the opening. The next thing I knew, I was in a complex metal cage. Beyond the cage, everything was black. At some point during mine trek, I fell back into non-lucidity. Mine memories of what happened after are still currently scattered.

----------


## PercyLucid

Voting time is open:

Spread your wings wide and fly to http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ng-thread.html

Earn your wings this month to be able to reach there if you haven't already!

 ::D:  Sorry, I like to put the voting booths above the clouds  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

Advanced Task ii. Not sure it'll count but it did talk.





> I am in some version of my grandparent's old house. There is some conversation with Nanny that I don't recall. I walk into a room and realize that I can see and decide that I must be dreaming. Excited, I look around the room to see what I can find. I spot and orange tabby cat. It notices me, and scurries away.
> 
> I become deeply introspective for awhile and lose my lucidity. I don't recall much of this, but my thoughts come back around to being at my grandparent's house. The last time I was here was right after they... OH! I remember that I have no surviving grandparents and being here brings me back to full lucidity. I think about searching them out, but really don't want to revisit the emotions, so I abandon the idea. I see the cat again, but like last time, it's runs off. I think to chase it, but remember I had a goal in mind. *I want to get an inanimate object to talk to me*. I happen to have an *empty drinking glass* in my right hand so I decide to talk to that, "Hello. How are you?" To my surprise, someone has drawn a face on the glass with a permanent marker. Ha! This is great!
> *I listen, but can only hear a faint, "Hello."*
> I talk to the glass again, but this time put it to my ear. There is no sound. I try a third time, but can't get anything else out of the glass. I become overly frustrated and and shout, "Talk to me you SOB!" I then squeeze the glass with both hands until it pops and shatters. Oops. I let it fall to the floor and search for something else, but I quickly wake up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh Xanous, that's a 7-year dry spell for breaking a dream mirror O_O

----------


## FryingMan

Another advanced task II for today! In a really great, bright, fun, fairly long (for me) LD.





> I fly out the window and almost instantly realize I'm dreaming.  I reach down and run my right-hand fingers through the green leaves of a Eucalyptus tree as I pass over it.  There is almost no sensation, so I grab a handful of leaves and crush them in a fist and start to get some sensation and as I do this there is a cool, weird transition back to my childhood home living room.  Almost immediately I think to do a TOTM, I'm really happy I have good waking memory, but as I walk around the basic tasks are right there on the tip of my tongue and just can't recall either of them.  I did remember then advanced II, as it's the task that most strongly resonated with me. I walk into the dining room and crouch down in front of the marble-topped chest of drawers, and say "Hi, what's your name?". I imagine a face forming and answering me but instead it quickly transforms into a plain black rectangle and the whole thing fades away and disappears.  So I stand up and move back to the living room, where I see a coat rack (false memory).  I say, "Hi there, what's your name?". I get the impression of a face forming and it replies *"I'm Hank, and my son is Frank!"* (I see it is decorated in lights?) A few moments later I'm flying again outside and looking down into the living room through a window and see Hank there (he is now a humanoid being with a large head, like a small Ent or a large mushroom man), and ask him to turn on his lights for me, he looks at me and shakes his head "no," and he's holding up in both arms strings of Christmas tree lights to show me, and I think he's already finished for the day and taken off his lights, and decide not to force the issue.



The  dream goes on (squeezing the boobs of a girl at an ice cream stand then avoiding the authorities, slicing up a kid's clarinet with a lightsabre, etc.  :Big laugh: ), the rest will be in the DJ

edit: full DJ entry: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...oatrack-68444/

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I get the impression of a face forming and it replies "I'm Hank, and my son is Frank!"



Haha, I love this! Very poetic.  ::lol:: 
My inanimate object was quick to transform into a living creature, too... I guess we have a hard time identifying with things that don't have a face, even in our dreams.  :Hiding:

----------


## bemistaken

> Advanced Task ii. Not sure it'll count but it did talk.



Love it!  ::goodjob2::  Congratulations Dream Buddy!

----------


## woblybil

Hmmph, Now I cant delete posts again.....  :Sad: 
And this is back,
 You may not post new threads
You may post replies
You may not post attachments
You may edit your posts
 This thing hates me. Wahhhhhhhhh  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Completed Advanced task I

Will this get me wings of some kind, Oh-Pleeez ! You can see from the dream that I need wings badly .....

Anyways, 7/20
4:00pm We were standing in a weed field of some kind, I was holding a girl DC from behind, We we were naked and I was getting ready to do dirt to her when another men DC came up behind her and tried to get her too but the other man was me! Realizing this was from third person perspective I thought of the cloning task and said "This otter be easy". I looked down for hands and they appeared along with the rest of me slowly but now there were two of us wanting the same girl so I pushed her aside and said to him "Get back or I'll piss on your feet" and he replied "But I want her" so I peed on his feet as the girl wailed "Please someone help me, I dont care who!". Then I bent her forward over something like a fence and drilled her but then feared I had killed her and paddled madly about the wreckage of the girl in circles flapping some kind of wings and looking for some sign of life, Then still fearing I had killed my DC I woke up with a start  ::yddd:: 

Oh yeah, This one right before...
2:30pm In an old west desert scene I was peeing down a hillside and a covered wagon with people I knew were dead for 20 years on a trail below got flooded out and slipped off into deep ruts and the old lady in the wagon seat was sitting butthole deep in pee so I flew downhill and picked her up and carried her uphill to safety then me and her husband lifted the wagon back up out of the ruts to higher ground and I returned her to her seat and nowhere did I see any reason to think I might be dreaming

----------


## FryingMan

> Completed Advanced task I
> 
> Will this get me wings of some kind, Oh-Pleeez ! You can see from the dream that I need wings badly .....
> 
> Anyways, 7/20
> 4:00pm We were standing in a weed field of some kind, I was holding a girl DC from behind, We we were naked and I was getting ready to do dirt to her when another men DC came up behind her and tried to get her too but the other man was me! Realizing this was from third person perspective I thought of the cloning task and said "This otter be easy". I looked down for hands and they appeared along with the rest of me slowly but now there were two of us wanting the same girl so I pushed her aside and said to him "Get back or I'll piss on your feet" and he replied "But I want her" so I peed on his feet as the girl wailed "Please someone help me, I dont care who!". Then I bent her forward over something like a fence and drilled her but then feared I had killed her and paddled madly about the wreckage of the girl in circles flapping some kind of wings and looking for some sign of life, Then still fearing I had killed my DC I woke up with a start 
> 
> Oh yeah, This one right before...
> 2:30pm In an old west desert scene I was peeing down a hillside and a covered wagon with people I knew were dead for 20 years on a trail below got flooded out and slipped off into deep ruts and the old lady in the wagon seat was sitting butthole deep in pee so I flew downhill and picked her up and carried her uphill to safety then me and her husband lifted the wagon back up out of the ruts to higher ground and I returned her to her seat and nowhere did I see any reason to think I might be dreaming



"I'll have one of whatever he's having, please...."

----------


## Box77

I think I may have completed the basic task i last night. As usual, don't have much time to write the whole dream in my journal. I let you here a summary:


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task i: Plant a misterious seed..._: 



Became lucid going out of a restaurant when I made the whole scene stop to show some girl friend from school something about how things may change just by changing some event in the past (it was funny to see all the DC's, cars, etc. going back to their initial position, like extras in a film). The first task that popped out in my head was the seed one. I knew it was in my pocket but it was a little bit difficult to hold it with my fingers. I was able to take it but got damaged, it was the texture of a single blackberry fruit. I put it in a planter that conveniently appeared in front of me. It grew a sort of spider plant with strong leaves. I was not satisfied because of the seed got somehow broken. Tried it once more. This time the seed was bigger and harder like a double nut (hard to describe). This time I got problems covering it with enough soil. At the end I got to cover it with whatever I find in the planter. little stones, a toy car, pieces of a brick, some soil, etc. Then it starts to grow sort of beanstalk really fast. I continue seeing how it grows as it was a video in my iPad. It gets really high when I realize I'm not seeing the plant out of the iPad. I decide to take it out, hold it with my fingers and it turns into a piece of thin rope. I know there are other tasks but it's hard to remember. I got to remember something about eating in a restaurant. I invite somebody to come. I start going downstairs, I realize I'm in my Aunt's house. I try to feel it as real as possible while going downstairs but finally the dream fades out when I noticed it has too many floors and I should be already out in the street.

----------


## FryingMan

Woohoo big night last night for TOTM for everybody!

----------


## woblybil

Hurry up OB, This one's a cinch....





> "I'll have one of whatever he's having, please...."







> "The dream goes on (squeezing the boobs of a girl at an ice cream stand then avoiding the authorities"



Youre not doing so badly  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I don't get it... you gave FM a boob?

----------


## woblybil

> I don't get it... you gave FM a boob?



Sueezing boobs is ok but he could have stolen her ice cream too

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Sueezing boobs is ok but he could have stolen her ice cream too



Indeed.

I see you can delete posts again so yay.

----------


## Badger88

Jumping in really late in the month..hope I can at least complete a couple of these!

----------


## FryingMan

> Sueezing boobs is ok but he could have stolen her ice cream too



Hey I have my standards even in caveman mode  ::chuckle::

----------


## woblybil

7/22
2:00am Advanced II fail.
 Since I saw a video on Facebook of a dog licking a baby it must have become stuck in my sub-c and I sometimes find myself licking my DC's..

Anyways, I ate horrible greasy donuts before bed and rolled around for awhile in misery until I found myself cruising just under the ceiling of the astral plane and I knew this place so I was looking down for something (A toilet) to talk to, The ground down there was grassy lavender and green..I zoomed down closer and in the middle of a field just where I expected there was a toilet bowl with tank and not even too dirty and I asked it what it was doing in the middle of a field..It kinda twisted into contortions like maybe it was trying to answer me but said nothing, Convinced I could do better I looked up and flew up to the top of the realm and rolled over backward flying backward in the dream to repeat it with some improvements
but this time as I went back down the grass was all brown and the tank was gone, only the toilet bowl remained and it was dirty..

(when I repeat dreams my sub-c makes errors then compounds them with each repeat until not much remains of the original dream)

I didn't ask it again thinking it would only get worse and remembering I left a really nice girl on my monitor I flew back up thru the ceiling of the realm to my computer where lucid's usually end and she was there but kind of pudgy, (Like baby fat) wearing way too tight a bikini top and bikini underpants that cut into her thighs so I started looking for scissors to cut them off so I could lick her properly when I thought.... "Oh-boy,What if I wake up here, I better get back to bed"... As I turned to head for the bedroom I was waking up in bed anyways wondering how I did that, Now I'm awake for the night...Ratz  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

> Indeed.
> 
> I see you can delete posts again so yay.



Hey, by the way... I watched a good part of the movie "Zeitgeist" Really quite interesting.  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 

Sure is quiet around here . . .

----------


## OpheliaBlue

or SOMEthing!

----------


## Box77

I don't get why sometimes I become lucid and completely forget about the ToTM's or even about my waking life... it's just like: "It's a dream, Great!! Now I can finish this business faster... ok, some levitation here... Uhmmm... Flying?? Not this time... Oh, that guy is bothering me... Click! Ok, gone..."

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I don't get why sometimes I become lucid and completely forget about the ToTM's or even about my waking life... it's just like: "It's a dream, Great!! Now I can finish this business faster... ok, some levitation here... Uhmmm... Flying?? Not this time... Oh, that guy is bothering me... Click! Ok, gone..."



Haha, happens to us all. Well, me for sure.

I was just talking to goonerdreams earlier today about something similar. And we talked about making the plan of having a small list of goals ready to go, prior to inducing the LD. It can be something like the totms, but it can be even more simple: count fingers, rub hands together, look at the ceiling and then the floor, touch objects around you, walk around a bit, etc. You know, stuff that you can do irl anyway. This is not just for "stabilization," rather having that plan right when you start the LD so you don't go straight to flying or getting distracted by DCs. Just forming an intimate relationship with the details of your dream self and your dream setting right from the start. I feel like it engages your rational thinking skills more, so the dream doesn't end up speeding by you all crazy and out of control like.

I hope I phrased this well.

----------


## EbbTide000

> We are a dream game over here at "Task of the month"... C'mon on over and join the fun and get some of these snazzy wings too



Thanx WoblyBill

I read this thread but what enticed me was   ...





> or SOMEthing!



So each sleep till August  I'll go to sleep chanting:

"Somebody tell a joke, or something"
"Somebody tell a joke, or something"
"Somebody tell a joke, or something"

 (hahaha)

And report back here if a dream character obliges.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

This thread is for totms and totm comments only, sorry ebbtide  :tongue2:

----------


## Box77

Ok... it's time to hit the blankets.. hope to get a nice lucid and perhaps get into some Milo Manara paintings before the month is over  ::hump::   ::D:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Bädäm!  ::D:  first Advanced Task? Check  :smiley:  Lucid Dreaming is awsome!  :wink2: 

*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task II_: 



some NLD.... i then go into the kitchen and the kitchen is flooded. there is a swirl like in a waterpark. A DC jumps in and says he want to pee in it... i first think this might be to cold but then start undressing myself and jump in too. after a round he picks me up and we make some choreography. after another round suddenly the water is gone and we stand outside on a dry field. we wonder how this could happen and i get lucid. i do a nosepinch but dont even remember what the result was because i am sure that this is a dream. i tell him this is a dream and he confirm it. he talks a lot more blabla but i just leave him and remember my task: i want to speak to a stone  :smiley:  i pass some girls and for a sec i think about talking to them but i dont want to get distracted. i pick up a headbig stone and place it some feet away. there are two other stones one as big as mine and one hiphigh. for a sec i am confused with which stone i should talk but i decide to talk to mine  :smiley:  i say hello. nothing. i say hallo again but pretty quietly. again nothing. i look more precisely at the stone and see something that might be a face (but not just like a detailed finished face but more like you look at woodchip wallpaper and might see a face) i ask the stone what are you. and the stone answers: i am a turtle. i ask: are you sure? you dont look like one. and he answers well what colour do i have? i look and answer: red, the stone is red. and the tourtle answers hmm well maby... i have what i wanted and turn around. i go to a DC because i want the turtle to get into the lexicon or something and shortly after i wake up

----------


## PercyLucid

Guys, remember that you can vote for next month´s task if you complete one or more this month!

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ng-thread.html

Voting polls will close tomorrow, so you still got a chance!

----------


## Box77

Became lucid last night... went in front of a mirror to see myself turned into somebody completely different dancing and singing something like: "The task of the Month... mmh mmmh.. getting into a painting... *I'm starting to feel the texture around*... Milo Manara... woohooo... This one is going to be epic... *I start to look for a painting somewhere around*... "  ::morecrying::  Until somebody started to make so much noise on the bed and woke me up because of it was going too cold and broke every one of my attempts to get back into the dream with her movements!!!!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

So close Box, too bad about the awakening! Congrats on the lucid though!  ::goodjob::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I wanted to do another task before the month was up... here's my mysterious seed task from last night!  ::sunflower:: 


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task i_: 



I wandered outside, where the weather was unexpectedly cold and rainy. There was a small area covered by a pergola outside the door, so I stayed there where it was dry.
I pulled a large, white seed from my imaginary pocket, and planted it near my feet. I covered over it with soil, which felt damp, despite being in the undercover area. I moved my hands over the planted seed and made water sprinkle out from my palms. In a wizardly tone, I exclaimed, "Now, growwwwww!"
As I did, the plant started growing, beginning with a green stem that sprouted little stalks and buds, and then a yellow soursob bloomed on top.
The stem kept growing and became thicker until it was a solid tree trunk. I directed my hands towards the sky, and the tree grew taller and broke through the pergola on its way out.
The tree became huge, and sprouted branches at the top in a symmetrical formation, with only a single layer making a circle around the tree, leaving the top-middle part bare. The branches bent slightly downwards in a banana shape, and each had a bunch of leaves at the end that were unnaturally bright and vivid green. Each branch had leaves of a single colour, but the shade varied between the branches, with 3-4 colours in total that repeated every few branches.
The tree stayed like that for a moment and I wondered if it had finished growing, but then a large number of branches burst from the top of the tree, filling out the bare section and making the top magnificently tall and completely covered.
The whole process seemed very magical, and I think there were light trails swirling around the tree like fairy dust as it grew.



*Full DJ*

----------


## NyxCC

A lot late but here's this month's installment of basic and advanced tasks:

Cute flowers - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Expensive Restaurant - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Blanket lady - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## livingthedream

Completed the bonus task about a week ago without realizing it. Here is the dream, I will post my lucids in my DJ here from now on.

A dream figure who is a girl leaps out of the picture and suggests that I go in with her. I jump in the picture and find myself looking at another picture of a live scene of a land of lighting and tornados somewhere in a forest. It was weird I had jumped through the picture but instead was seeing everything in the picture from a different plane. Very interesting dream, I wake up shortly after this.

----------


## woblybil

Alright.......Where'd you hide them  ::yddd::

----------


## Box77

^^ I thought I was the only one...

----------


## ~Dreamer~

New tasks are up! Good luck everyone!  :lock: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...st-2015-a.html

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dewinging tonight or tomorrow night. Tonight I'm watching my son perform in Cinderella in Granbury, not sure when I'll be back. So tomorrow after work at the latest.

He's a 'town crier'. I'll post pics  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

Thanks!

I had some PC issues, so thanks for jumping in!

 :lock:

----------

